# Perch fishing - help for a dummy!



## One Way (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a trip scheduled for early August in Mannitoba. The Lake we are going to shows some master angler perch and mooneye being caught there. I have never fished for either of these fish and don't have a clue what to take. I would like to spend some time fishing for each species since I have never caught either. I'm sure the people that run the camp will be helful in locating where to fish, but I need to know what I take, as I'm stuck with what I have when I arrive. Any help would be appreciated. I would also like to hear your opinions as to whether you would expect to find perch/mooneye in or around weedbeds, rocky areas, current areas, etc. Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

hmm, as for stuff to bring i really have no advice. i'd recommend bringing some snells, with and with out spinners. and probably a lot of jigheads, and minnows! as for finding perch, i can tell you that perch are fish of the flats. i wouldn't waste anytime on rocks or in the weeds, the only way id fish them in weeds is if the lake was ever stocked with perch, cuz stocked fish are usually brought up in the weeds, and thats where they spend their lives in the lake. but the lake was probably not stocked, so i would stick to sandy/ muddy flats as much as possible.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

lures for perch. I would bring buckshot rattle spoons in the smallest size u can get them and buy some hooks that are pretty small to put on the buckshots. the trebble hooks that come with are to big. Tip it with either spikes or a minnow head. perch like anything that is flashy and makes noise. Usually with a spoon or buckshot u won't catch the smaller fish. U might also want to try some halies droppers. They are a spoon that has a chain attached with a hook at the end. If you jig these you will attract the perch. tip these the same way.


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

heck, bubble gum works in manitoba.  I guess think of it being similar to walleye, but down size a little. I'm sure jigs will work just fine, as they usually do, but bring alot of them, I can't count how many I lose every time I go to canada. otherwise just plain hooks. That is what I mainly use when perchin' on LOTW.


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

i use size 8 perch rigs and minnows.


----------



## Little Bobby (Sep 30, 2008)

we always just take a number 4 hook and some little red worms and put on about 5-6 red earth worms (just enough to cover the hook) and then you poot it right down on the bottom just a sinker no bobber. if you put it down in the willows you have a really good chance of bass and perch


----------



## laddybug3 (Oct 28, 2008)

The only time I catch perch is when I am ice fishing. I use wax warms but when I use wax warms other then ice fishing I never catch any perch. I am planing on fishing in Chicago over Thanks giving break.


----------

